#  > General Zone >  > Petroleum Club >  >  >  Modelling of Distillation column using Matlab

## qazinasir

Hello there, 
I am doing Masters in Petroleum Tech from UK, i have a project on Modelling of distillation column( Mass Transfer) using Matlab , could any one please help me in this .
I am looking forward to anyones response

Regards,



Qazi Nasir :Smile: See More: Modelling of Distillation column using Matlab

----------


## nonicat

halo

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## qazinasir

> halo
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



This model is not good, even most of the files are not properly opened, could you tell me some other link ?
thanks

----------


## qazinasir

> halo
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



This model is not good, even most of the files are not properly opened, could you tell me some other link ?
thanks

----------


## mkhurram79

thnxxxxxxx

----------


## ecrow

greetings,
 dear friend did you get to find the simulation model?, because i need it, but i havent't found it yet, if you could hand it over to me it would be really helpfull, thank you.

----------


## muruganandam

thanks

----------

